# LOGO Soft Demo



## visu90 (26 September 2011)

Hi,
gibt es irgendeinen Trick um das Programm, das mit einer Demoversion von LOGO Soft (V7.0) erstellt worden ist, auf die Steuerung zu laden???


----------



## fuss (26 September 2011)

Nein!
http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...kmodul-logo/demo-software/Seiten/Default.aspx
Und wenn es doch geht dann ist es wahrscheinlich nicht ganz legal!


----------



## Helmut (18 Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich weis kannst du das Programm welches du mit der Demo auf dem PC gespeichert hast dann mit der offiziellen Lizenz öffnen und auf ne LOGO! übertragen.

So wurde mir das erklärt und hat auch mit LSC V6 so funktioniert.

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## thomass5 (18 Oktober 2011)

Alte Versionen von LOGO!Soft findes du in der Bucht schon z.T. für 5€ damit kannst du dann ein kostenfreies Upgrade zur 7er Version durchführen.

Thomas


----------



## Leitmayr (18 Oktober 2011)

*hi*



fuss schrieb:


> Nein!
> http://www.automation.siemens.com/mcms/programmable-logic-controller/de/logikmodul-logo/demo-software/Seiten/Default.aspx
> Und wenn es doch geht dann ist es wahrscheinlich nicht ganz legal!




doch du kanst es ganz legal ausdrucken und ganz legal über das display der logo eintippen *ROFL* aber nur wenn du richtig viel zeit hast
mfg.
sebastian


----------



## Leitmayr (18 Oktober 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Alte Versionen von LOGO!Soft findes du in der Bucht schon z.T. für 5€ damit kannst du dann ein kostenfreies Upgrade zur 7er Version durchführen.
> 
> Thomas


hast du da zufällig ne lik dazu ich find den ned 

mfg.
sebastian


----------



## thomass5 (18 Oktober 2011)

Leitmayr schrieb:


> hast du da zufällig ne lik dazu ich find den ned
> 
> mfg.
> sebastian



Siehe den Link von fuss...

Thomas


----------



## Helmut (19 Oktober 2011)

Sorry war in Gedanken wo anders.


Gruss
Helmut


----------

